# Wie weit gehen Neid und Missgunst unter Anglern?



## zanderhunter-nz (19. März 2020)

Wahnsinn was ich heute erleben musste , da haben doch tatsächlich paar armselige Neider mein Boot Typ Anka 4 angebohrt um mich am angeln zu hindern.
Ich bitte um Hinweise falls möglich ,der Tatort ist der Useriner See Bootsliegeplätze am Bauernende. Ein Gruß an die Täter falls ihr mitlest man sieht sich mindestens zweimal im Leben und sollte einer von euch ermittelt werden wenigstens einmal im Wald , dann heißt es Knüppel aus dem Sack.


----------



## Vanner (19. März 2020)

Nur noch Idioten unterwegs.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2020)

Vielleicht waren es auch PETAisten. Tut mir leid ums Boot


----------



## Blueser (19. März 2020)

Der Täterkreis dürfte nicht nur auf andere Angler beschränkt sein. Vandalismus ist in der heutigen Zeit weit verbreitet.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. März 2020)

Hauptsache mal pauschal andere Angler unter Verdacht genommen....


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. März 2020)

Ich hätte eher auf die Peta Fraktion getippt.


----------



## Blueser (19. März 2020)

Dazu ist es nicht genug publikumswirksam ...


----------



## Waller Michel (19. März 2020)

Bei Anglern ist es wie im normalen Leben auch!  Es gibt überall solche Leute! 
Das kann man leider nicht ändern! Ich finde das traurig! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (19. März 2020)

Neider gibt es leider überall.Ist aber schon traurig.


----------



## ragbar (20. März 2020)

Arme Seelen, nichtsdestotrotz durchaus Prügel wert.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. März 2020)

"Pauschal Angler" trifft es hier nicht sondern gezielt ,Angler bin ich selbst ,  es ist nicht das erste mal  das etwas vorfällt, nur leider trauen sich diese Weichwürste  an Sachgegenstände  heran und nicht an einem persönlich. Dazu gibt es zu sagen das dort nicht nur mein Boot liegt ,sondern auch andere,  komischerweise sind die intakt.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. März 2020)

Oder ist es etwas Persönliches.
Neid habe ich am Forellenhof erlebt als Jugendlicher da flogen dir schon mal mittem im Drill andere Schwimmer über die Schnur und  dann wurde nach dem Abriß Sorry gesagt.


----------



## Shura (20. März 2020)

Krass, würde bei sowas auch sofort eher an "Aktivisten" denken als an andere Angler. Tut mir jedenfalls leid!


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. März 2020)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es zu sagen das dort nicht nur mein Boot liegt ,sondern auch andere, komischerweise sind die intakt.



Das würde in meinen Augen mehr auf etwas persönliches hinweisen, wenn die anderen Boote unberührt waren. Aktivisten hätten nicht bei einem Halt gemacht.


----------



## bic zip (20. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das würde in meinen Augen mehr auf etwas persönliches hinweisen, wenn die anderen Boote unberührt waren. Aktivisten hätten nicht bei einem Halt gemacht.


 Oder sind gestört worden und abgehauen bevor sie die anderen Boote zerstören konnten.

Nichts genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. März 2020)

Bei uns im Angelverein wird auch immer wieder an der Hütte randaliert und eingebrochen! 
Wir haben da auch schon viel gerätselt? 
Ist ganz schwer zu sagen wer oder was dort stattfindet! 
Statistisch gesehen, werden wohl am ehesten Jugendliche in Frage kommen? 
Aber ausschließen kann man absolut nix! 
Idioten gibt es halt in absolut allen Schichten und Gruppen der Gesellschaft ohne Ausnahme! 

LG Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2020)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> und sollte einer von euch ermittelt werden wenigstens einmal im Wald , dann heißt es Knüppel aus dem Sack.



Der hat Angst vor dir!
Ganz klar die Tat von jemanden, der nicht die offene Konfrontation sucht.
Bist du dir übrigens sicher dass das Loch geschlagen oder gebohrt wurde, ich meine der Kahn sieht ja schon etwas mitgenommen aus?

Jürgen


----------



## el.Lucio (20. März 2020)

Da gibt's so ne Erfindung, nennt sich Wildkamera... Und komm mir jetzt keiner mit Datenschutz oder so was.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. März 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Da gibt's so ne Erfindung, nennt sich Wildkamera... Und komm mir jetzt keiner mit Datenschutz oder so was.


Schwierig zu handeln am Liegeplatz oder Bootssteg weil man die ja nicht sehen soll. Wird die Kamera geklaut, ist der Schaden ja noch größer .
Für mich auch eher was persönliches wie Neid oder Rache, in jedem Fall einmal Frack vollhaun wert.


----------



## feko (21. März 2020)

Und sich dann selber strafbar machen ?
ich hoffe doch nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Und sich dann selber strafbar machen ?
> ich hoffe doch nicht


So ist es, dann kriegt der noch Schmerzensgeld und Du bist am ar...x


----------



## feko (21. März 2020)

Oder der kerl ist richtig fit und der schuss geht nach hinten los.
auch wenn es wenige sind. ..manche können richtig kämpfen. 
Vielen davon sieht man es nicht an


----------



## Krallblei (21. März 2020)

Das Boot sieht aus als hättest du es nach 10 Jahren vom Grund geholt 

Spass beiseite..

Ärgerlich sowas


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. März 2020)

Das mit der Wiidkamera aufbauen ist eine gute Idee! Einfach nen langen Pfahl in den Gewässergrund Nähe Bootsliegeplatz schlagen und Kamera. dran befestigen. Kann nicht geklaut werden, da Wasser im Moment zu kalt! 

Bei uns ist folgendes schon 2x passiert: Kurz nach dem Forellenbesatz Ende April in unserer Flußstrecke hat so ein Sauhund das Stauwehr einer ehemaligen Mühle geöffnet, so das der Fluß fast leerlief und der Besatz so weggespült wurde. Unser Vorstand hat sofort Kontakt mit Polizei, Wasserwirtschafts- und Landratsamt aufgenommen, schließlich geht es hier um einen verbotenen,  mutwilligen Eingriff in den Gewässerhaushalt ohne vorherige Absprache mit den Ämtern und unserem Verein! 

Jetzt die Tage soll ein vor-Ort-Termin mit Vertretern des Wasserwirtschaftsamt und unserem Vorstand stattfinden. Ob das was wird? 
Jedenfalls habe ich unserem 1.Vorstand per Mail auch. vorgeschlagen, eine gute Wiidkamera anzuschaffen und diese an einem Uferbaum unauffällig zu montieren. 

So würde man schnell herausbekommen, wer für die illegalen Wehröffnungen verantwortlich ist und  die Strafverfolgungsbehörden  einschalten, da entsprechendes Beweismaterial vorgelegt werden kann.


----------



## ragbar (22. März 2020)

Es ist aber leider fraglich, ob das zuständige Gericht/Richter/Polizei die Aufnahmen für zulässig hält. Ich habe mich über diesen Sachverhalt oft geärgert (daß von Richtern diese eindeutige Beweisführung wg. angebl. Eingriffs in Persönlichkeitsrechte/angeblich "Illegale Videoüberwachung" abgelehnt wurde)


----------



## Mescalero (22. März 2020)

Ich bin Bogensportler und im 3D-Bereich haben viele Vereine ein großes Problem mit Vandalismus - die sündhaft teuren Ziele werden zerstört oder geklaut. Es gibt mehrere Fälle, in denen Wldkameras wieder entfernt werden mussten bzw. gar nicht erst aufgebaut werden durften.
Ich würde es trotzdem machen, evtl auch nur ein Schild und eine Attrappe.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (24. März 2020)

Gegen Aktivisten spricht ganz einfach ,das nur mein Boot betroffen ist und es völlig sinnfrei wäre  nur ein Boot zu beschädigen und die anderen in Ruhe zu lassen.





Wer bohrt so viele Löcher ohne persönliches Motiv???Insgesamt 6 Stück. Fakt ist, es gibt dort eine Personengruppe die "denkt" Ihnen gehört der See und fängst du besser als Sie, weil du das Gewässer besser kennst, durch intensive Angelei, beneiden Sie dich. Das geht soweit,dass sie einen im Netz suchen um sich denn "aufzugeilen" im Sinne von aufregen , denn der See könnte auch für Touri's oder andere interessant werden. Ende letztes Jahr gab es in der Angelwoche unter der Rubrik Seen für Kapitale einen Bericht über diesen See wo ich Ende November einen schönen Aal fangen konnte und  abgebildet war, dass war der Auslöser für die Aktion am Boot. Leider sind diese Personen so feige und in jeder Hinsicht unterlegen , das sie sich an einen garnicht herantrauen. 
Edit: geändert von Mod.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. März 2020)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was ich heute erleben musste , da haben doch tatsächlich paar armselige Neider mein Boot Typ Anka 4 angebohrt um mich am angeln zu hindern.
> Ich bitte um Hinweise falls möglich ,der Tatort ist der Useriner See Bootsliegeplätze am Bauernende. Ein Gruß an die Täter falls ihr mitlest man sieht sich mindestens zweimal im Leben und sollte einer von euch ermittelt werden wenigstens einmal im Wald , dann heißt es Knüppel aus dem Sack.
> Anhang anzeigen 340899




Anhand des Fotos ist es für keinen von uns ersichtlich, ob dass ein Bohrloch ist, oder was der Ursprung stammen könnte.
Hast du Bohrspähne im Boot gefunden, oder irgend was, was auf menschliches zutun hinweist? I sich do nix?
Hast du schon mal andere Optionen in Betracht gezogen?
Gibt's einen Ast/ Baum, alten Anbindepfosten unter Wasser?
Oder du bis mal wo drüber geschrammt und der Rest erledigte Wind und Welle, oder eine Eisscholle im Boot, die dauernd hin und her klackt, bis ….?
Wie auch immer, hast du schon mal an natürliche Möglichkeiten gedacht?
Besteht ein Grund, das dir jemand was Böses will? Hoffe nicht.

Gibs zu, du hast den Angelständer, der fürs Ufer ist, nach ein paar Dosen, dort durch gewuchtet. 
Diese schlimmen Dosen starteten "Format C", - und so weist du das nur nicht mehr.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Anhand des Fotos ist es für keinen von uns ersichtlich, ob dass ein Bohrloch ist, oder was der Ursprung stammen könnte.
> Hast du Bohrspähne im Boot gefunden, oder irgend was, was auf menschliches zutun hinweist?



Er schreibt jetzt im Beitrag genau über deinem, von 6 Löchern!
Da sind ungewollte Beschädigungen nicht wahrscheinlich, sondern es ist wohl von einer mutwilligen Beschädigung auszugehen.

Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (24. März 2020)

Hallo Taxi, hab nur den ersten Tröt gelesen - sorry.

Das nur dieses Boot löcher hat?


----------



## rippi (24. März 2020)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Boot keinen Namen hat?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Boot keinen Namen hat?


Du schreibst doch selbst,: es heißt Boot


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (25. März 2020)

Also hier ein paar Bilder selbsterklärend. Ja es ist richtig das die Boote keine Namen haben, dafür Bootsnummern und wenn Neid und Mißgunst vorhanden sind, worum es hierbei ja geht, muss da nicht mein Name stehen.


----------



## fishcatcher (25. März 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr das seht, aber meiner Meinung nach stammen die von einem Akkuschrauber bei der Gleichmäßigkeit. Da hat sich jemand
viel Mühe gegeben, extra ein Werkzeug mitzubringen. Und es geht jedenfalls persönlich gegen Dich, sonst wären, wie Du schon richtig sagst, alle Boote 
betroffen.
Hoffe Du kriegst den Typen.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (26. März 2020)




----------



## Chief Brolly (26. März 2020)

Ich hoffe, die Polizei wurde frühzeitig eingeschaltet und du hast Anzeige (gegen unbekannt) wegen Sachbeschädigung erstattet! 

Gibt's bei dir eigentlich eine Versicherung, die Schäden an deinem Boot durch Vandalismus abdeckt?


----------



## inextremo6 (26. März 2020)

Maan ist das ne Grotte von Boot,wäre wahrscheinlich auch bald von  selbst gesunken.Nee Spass beiseite. Du kennst doch Deine Mitmenschen und Du weisst ,wie Sie ticken.Sie wollen nicht unbedingt Touriangler an " Ihrem" See, da ist es schon fraglich ,ob man dann sich in einer Angelzeitung mit seinen Fängen  präsentieren sollte.
Wenn die alle so ticken wie Du, mit Prügel und Knüppel, Dir aber körperlich unterlegen sind, bleibt ja nur noch das Bohren.
Scheisse finde ich es trotzdem für Dich, aber Deine Reaktion ist auch nicht cleverer


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (27. März 2020)

Ja die Polizei wurde eingeschaltet meines Wissens nach bin ich nicht versichert bzw. gilt es dieses noch zu erörtern ob eventuell die Hausratversicherung das abdeckt, oder eventuell im Pachtvertrag was zu erlesen  das in der Pacht eine Versicherung für den Liegeplatz greift. Da kenne ich mich nicht aus und prüfe dieses am Wochenende. Meine Reaktion wäre vllt. nicht clever , da gebe ich dir  durchaus Recht allerdings würde man jemanden auf frischer Tat erwischen, brennen bei mir die Sicherungen durch ,dafür kann ich nichts ,weil ich als Mensch so bin (schimpt sich denn Affekt). Dies tritt natürlich nicht ein weil Täter feige, zudem war ich zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Posts noch sehr aufgeregt und Knüppel aus dem Sack, hätte gepasst. Jetzt erwähne ich andere Mittel völlig legal.


----------



## ragbar (27. März 2020)

Hausrat kannste vergessen, wenn das nicht auf einem Grundstück unmittelbar an deiner Behausung gemacht wurde. Und Affekt; kenn ich, lohnt nicht. Denk dran, hier gilt Täter-vor Opferschutz.


----------

